# اقتراح من بولا



## pola (25 يناير 2006)

اقترح يا جماعة بانشاء مكتبة برامج فى منتدى البرامج يتم وضع البرامج المهمة و المثبتة بها
انا كنت سوف انشئها و لكن حبيت اقترح عليكم الاول
ارجو الرد على
شكر ليكم و ربنا معاكم


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 يناير 2006)

صدقنى يا بولا موضوع جامد خالص


----------



## pola (26 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك يا كيرو
ممكن تساعدنا فى العمل دة
ربنا معاك


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يناير 2006)

*شغال يا بولا فكرة جميلة*


----------



## pola (27 يناير 2006)

اوكية يا جماعة نثبت الموضوع و الكل يشارك فية


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

فكرة رائعة, و لو كان في تجاوب, ممكن نضيف قسم فرعي خاص بهذا الشئ

سلام و نعمة


----------



## pola (27 يناير 2006)

شكرا ليك يا روك و ان شاء اللة الموضع يستفيد منة الكل


----------

